# ABS wheel speed sensor



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

Gents,

Has anyone ever cleaned their abs wheel speed sensor? Recently I've had my ABS and ESP lights come on and stay on. Ran a VagCom to it and: 

left front wheel speed sensor 00283 163 G47(sporadic) and 00283 144 G47Signal outside tolerances (sporadic)

So I'm wondering if anyone has ever cleaned this speed sensor before and if its possible? Fairly certain its a plastic sensor so I'm worried about breaking things while pulling it out. (thats what she said) 

Haven't tucked my head in there yet but it could easily be the harness came loose and has frayed a bit. won't know till i get under there. Just wanted to know if anyone has ever cleaned these sensors with success or not.

Also wheres a good place to buy replacement sensors / harness? anyone have luck with ECS or GAP or anything? 

Mucho gracias fellas


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

The ABS sensor is just a magnet, so it's very likely you can just hit it with a nice shot of compressed air and it will clear out the debris that's messing with its signal. That seemed to happen more to the British guys a few years back when I was reading the UK forums. If that doesn't do the trick, new ones aren't too expensive. Mine was a breeze to remove and replace, but I was replacing a wheel bearing at the time, and didn't have to work around the ABS ring on the hub. I've heard some horror stories about getting it out, so be prepared with a pry bar, and a can of sprayable penetrating lube. 

I got my new sensor from GAP.


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

Thanks for the reply. Got in there and the wheel had been rubbing on the harness and started to go through. Explains the intermittent issue. I was able to separate the wires in the harness that were exposed and put some liquid electrical tape on it then wrapped everything up. Lights are off for now but I know I'll have to source a harness somewhere. I'll do a search, remember seeing a few threads with guys having this issue.


----------



## quattrosNrabbits (Jun 23, 2007)

*Removing a front ABS Sensor*

Pull the rotor and you can drive out the old sensor with a decent sized punch, from the rotor side, without damaging the tone ring. The press fit on the plastic sensors if pretty damn snug. Highly doubt you'll remove one without damaging it. Perhaps a little heat would allow it to come out easier. But as another poster said, they aren't horribly expensive, so replacing is an option.


----------



## Banana.Phone (Jun 3, 2008)

This is the rear driver's side on my TT. Is the sensor where this bolt in the center is?


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

I don't think so. The replacement part from GAP shows you what you're looking for: http://www.germanautoparts.com/productdisplay/31812

Here's a write-up of the replacement (no pics, but feel free to take some of your own as it will help us all): http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=262601


----------

